# Problème Sation d'Accueil Ipod



## Scarface1991 (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonjours à tous! Je suis nouveau! =)
J'espère que tout le monde va bien malgré les nombreuses indigestions de cette fin d'année! ^^

Voilà mon problème.

Il ya 2 ans j'ai acheté un Ipod Nano 2ème Génération et aussi une station d'accueil pour pouvoir écouter ma musique et ainsi recharger facilement mon Ipod.

Etant donné qu'il n'avais que 2Go, j'ai décidé hier d'acheter le nouveau Nano Chromatique 16Go.
Parfait, tout fonctionne, ma station d'accueil lit les musiques et tout mais elle ne recharge pas mon nouvel Ipod!!

Je recois un message sur l'écran de mon Ipod qui dit "Charging is not supported for this accessory...

Comment remédier à ça?
J'ai quand même pas acheter une station à 200&#8364; pour qu'elle ne recharge même pas mon Ipod!!

Aidez-vous s'il vous plait.
Merci de vos futures réponses.


----------



## Scarface1991 (29 Décembre 2008)

Personne ne sait? ...
J'suis vraiment desespéré là!


----------



## fandipod (30 Décembre 2008)

Tu ne peux pas remédier à ce problème car en fait Apple a changé son système de charge et les nouvelles générations d'ipod ne se charge plus grâce au firewire... Donc il faut que tu changes de Station d'accueil..

Si je peux te donner un conseil pour ton achat je te conseil cette station d'accueil :http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6504/xtrememac-luna-radio-reveil-pour-ipod-et-iphone.html

Très bonne station que j'ai eu à Noël pas cher et très très performante pour un petit environnement voir moyen( je parle de grandeur)

P.S : très bas prix aussi


----------

